
Brilliant business idea: whiteyboard.com - karol_zielinski
http://blog.karolzielinski.com/brilliant-business-idea-whiteyboard-com?sms_ss=hackernews
======
lhorie
Title smells of "great-because-I-thought-of-it" bias...

What's brilliant about it? Does it exist? How big is it, how sticky is it,
where can I buy it, and for how much, does it bubble up like adhesive
lettering, does it stick to itself, does it crease when I fold it, how is
better than a sharpie and a window, etc etc?

~~~
karol_zielinski
I didn't want to write why I recommend to buy this product, because I simply
don't want to recommend buying of this product. I didn't buy it earlier, so
why should I recommend to buy it?

I just wanted to pay attention to the great business idea, not great product.

------
trun
We have this at my office and I'm not a huge fan. Mostly because the little
air bubbles are really annoying and nearly impossible to avoid. The surface
also doesn't clean up that well. Very much prefer ideapaint -
<http://www.ideapaint.com/>

~~~
karol_zielinski
it's really good to know that. thanks a lot for an information.

